# New Thread "Interceeding for marriage" Conflict free



## luthiengirlie (Aug 12, 2010)

let me make my points clear.
1. we are interceeding for the current Christian marriages that are under attack in a variety of ways
2. We are interceeding for husbands to truly understand thier role because they are our first line of defense in many ways.
3. We are interceeding for the CHILDREN of those marriages so that thier parents can represent to them a part of YHWH'S LOVE.
4. We are interceeding against the enemy who wants to destory marriage by adultery, strife, conflict.
5. we are interceeding for women that are single... to lose themselves in YHWH and if Adonai desires to bring them a mate that they are spiritually, emotionally, mentally prepared and the men heed the call to be leaders and to hfollow the stirring in thier heart to obey YHWH and if so called to find a wife and not play around...
6., we are interceeding against the statistics that bring fear and drive women to settle for less than HIS best whether that is singlehood or marriage.
7. we are interceeding against those who try to slyly speak against YHWH's Word against how marriage should be sought


----------



## LatterGlory (Aug 12, 2010)

Mat 21:22
(22)  And all things, whatsoever ye shall ask in prayer, believing, ye shall receive.

Act 6:4  But we will give ourselves continually to prayer, and to the ministry of the word. 

Php 4:6  Be careful for nothing; but in every thing by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God. 

1Pe 4:7  But the end of all things is at hand: be ye therefore sober, and watch unto prayer.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 12, 2010)

***1*** said:


> Mat 21:22
> (22)  And all things, whatsoever ye shall ask in prayer, believing, ye shall receive.
> 
> Act 6:4  But we will give ourselves continually to prayer, and to the ministry of the word.
> ...



A wonderful start


----------



## Laela (Aug 12, 2010)

Intercessors, please keep in your prayers especially the Christian Men who are doing the right thing and facing spiritual resistance every day. The spiritual leaders, the ministry heads. The men who do pray, the men who do respect women, the men seeking "wives" and the men praying for their wives/fiancees/girlfriends as they enter into marriage. The men who want to become better men, through Christ Jesus.

Also, remember the men who lost their jobs or are unemployed through no fault of their own (downsizing, closures, etc) and are feeling the pressure of failure and inadequacy. They are the head and not the tail. They are above, and not beneath. Pray for their wives, that they respect them in spite of the condition they are currently in. They don't need to be banged on the head, they need to be lifted up in prayer to the Most High.
__________________


----------



## Laela (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeremiah 29:11
_For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future._


----------



## Chrissy811 (Aug 12, 2010)

Laela said:


> Intercessors, please keep in your prayers especially the Christian Men who are doing the right thing and facing spiritual resistance every day. The spiritual leaders, the ministry heads. The men who do pray, the men who do respect women, the men seeking "wives" and the men praying for their wives/fiancees/girlfriends as they enter into marriage. The men who want to become better men, through Christ Jesus.
> *
> Also, remember the men who lost their jobs or are unemployed through no fault of their own (downsizing, closures, etc) and are feeling the pressure of failure and inadequacy. They are the head and not the tail. They are above, and not beneath. Pray for their wives, that they respect them in spite of the condition they are currently in. They don't need to be banged on the head, they need to be lifted up in prayer to the Most High.*__________________



Yes, yes my Dh counsels and he is seeing this a lot.  We have to cover them in prayer.


----------



## Laela (Aug 12, 2010)

God bless your DH and his ministry!


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank u ladies. This is day one. I also enlisted some male friends tp pray. They know the needs of men better than we do.  So if u can enlist godly men as well. That would be awesome


----------



## Chrissy811 (Aug 12, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> Thank u ladies. This is day one. I also enlisted some male friends tp pray. They know the needs of men better than we do.  So if u can enlist godly men as well. That would be awesome



All ready told DH about it.


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 12, 2010)

Laela said:


> Also, remember the men who lost their jobs or are unemployed through no fault of their own (downsizing, closures, etc) and are feeling the pressure of failure and inadequacy. They are the head and not the tail. They are above, and not beneath. Pray for their wives, that they respect them in spite of the condition they are currently in. They don't need to be banged on the head, they need to be lifted up in prayer to the Most High.



I have been hearing a lot about this. The two articles that I have found both mentioned to encourage them, pray for them, and to seek God's counsel together. 

http://www.crosswalk.com/1213776/page0/

http://www.familylife.com/site/apps/nlnet/content3.aspx?c=dnJHKLNnFoG&b=3855907&ct=4638853


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 12, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> I have been hearing a lot about this. The two articles that I have found both mentioned to encourage them, pray for them, and to seek God's counsel together.
> 
> http://www.crosswalk.com/1213776/page0/
> 
> http://www.familylife.com/site/apps/nlnet/content3.aspx?c=dnJHKLNnFoG&b=3855907&ct=4638853




Then let us pray tonight with Joblessness in Marriage as a focus. Post your prayers.


----------



## Laela (Aug 12, 2010)

Good links...thanks for posting. My DH is in the jobs ministry at church (he teaches resume writing) and attendance is picking up. He had been unemployed as well, so we both can relate. We'll be praying as well for others who are in their seasons....


----------



## Guitarhero (Aug 12, 2010)

I keep looking for the prayers...so I'll give one.

Giving honor and thanks to You, we seek Your great providence and peace.  Protect all families and give us all ways to provide and care for our loved ones.  For those who have lost their homes, health, jobs, we ask you to restore them and preserve the rest from losing them.  Jesus, we trust in You.  You are our only hope.  Amen.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 12, 2010)

I pray Abba Father,
that you bind joblessness the strong man touching and agreeing with other sisters and brothers in Yeshua.
we pray for the binding of the pain and the problems of joblessnesses in marriage causes.
I pray that  the spirit of love for each other grows stronger in marriage in this is a problem.

I pray that the husband seeks  You YHWH harder than ever. I pray that the wives seek you harder than ever.
I pray for the spirit of divorce to be bound by  You in the name of Yeshua due to joblessness. I pray that Husbands and wives have peace in knowing you are EL SHADDAI.

In Yeshua's name I pray..AMEIN


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 12, 2010)

*some scriptures for marriage*

found some scriptures from http://www.faithandmarriageministries.org/marriage-restoration-prayer/restoration-bible-verses/ 
pray that this helps

*Restoration Bible Verses*

The following Bible verses are the scripture references used for*Our Marriage Restoration Prayer*, which is a prayer for the restoration of your faith in God and the restoration of your marriage. We recommend reading them often and doing your best to memorize them, because they will encourage you on the journey to the restoration of your marriage, and will be especially helpful when taking your thoughts captive and making them obedient to Christ through the word of God:
_And He answered and said to them, “Have you not read that He who made them at the beginning “made them male and female,’ and said, “For this reason a man shall leave his father and mother and be joined to his wife, and the two shall become one flesh’? So then, they are no longer two but one flesh. Therefore what God has joined together, let not man separate.”_ *Matthew 19:4-6*
_But did He not make them one, Having a remnant of the Spirit? And why one? He seeks godly offspring. Therefore take heed to your spirit, And let none deal treacherously with the wife of his youth. “For the LORD God of Israel says That He hates divorce, For it covers one’s garment with violence,” Says the LORD of hosts. “Therefore take heed to your spirit, That you do not deal treacherously.”_ *Malachi 2:15-16 (NKJV)*
_He heals theBrokenhearted and binds up their wounds._ *Psalm 147:3*
_The Spirit of the Sovereign LORD is on me, because the LORD has anointed me to preach good news to the poor. He has sent me to bind up the brokenhearted, to proclaim freedom for the captives and release from darkness for the prisoners, to proclaim the year of the LORD’s favor and the day of vengeance of our God, to comfort all who mourn, and provide for those who grieve in Zion, to bestow on them a crown of beauty instead of ashes, the oil of gladness instead of mourning, and a garment of praise instead of a spirit of despair. They will be called oaks of righteousness, a planting of the LORD for the display of his splendor. Instead of their shame my people will receive a double portion, and instead of disgrace they will rejoice in their inheritance; and so they will inherit a double portion in their land, and everlasting joy will be theirs._


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 12, 2010)

continued: 
 may ya'll be blessed 

Isaiah 61:1-3,7

The thief comes only to steal and kill and destroy; I have come that they may have life, and have it to the full. John 10:10

Let us then approach the throne of grace with confidence, so that we may receive mercy and find grace to help us in our time of need. Hebrews 4:16

Jesus looked at them and said, “With man this is impossible, but with God all things are possible.”Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus. Philippians 4:6-7

There is no wisdom, no insight, no plan that can succeed against the LORD. Proverbs 21:30

Simon Peter answered and said, “You are the Christ, the Son of the living God.” Jesus answered and said to him, “Blessed are you, Simon Bar-Jonah, for flesh and blood has not revealed this to you, but My Father who is in heaven. And I also say to you that you are Peter, and on this rock I will build My church, and the gates of Hades shall not prevail against it. Matthew 16:16-18

No weapon that is formed against you will prosper; And every tongue that accuses you in judgment you will condemn This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD, And their vindication is from Me,” declares the LORD. Isaiah 54:17

The king’s heart is in the hand of the LORD; he directs it like a watercourse wherever he pleases. Proverbs 21:1

In his heart a man plans his course, but the LORD determines his steps. Proverbs 16:9

A man’s steps are directed by the LORD. How then can anyone understand his own way? Proverbs 20:24

For in Christ Jesus neither circumcision nor uncircumcision has any value. The only thing that counts is faith expressing itself through love. Galatians 5:6

What a man desires is unfailing love. Proverbs 19:22

Therefore, my dear friends, as you have always obeyed—not only in my presence, but now much more in my absence—continue to work out your salvation with fear and trembling, for it is God who works in you to will and to act according to his good purpose. Philippians 2:12-13

To the Jews who had believed him, Jesus said, “If you hold to my teaching, you are really my disciples. Then you will know the truth, and the truth will set you free.” John 8:31-32

Your word is a lamp to my feet and a light for my path. Psalm 119:105

You are my refuge and my shield; I have put my hope in your word. Psalm 119:114

Now faith is the substance of things hoped for and the evidence of things not seen. Hebrews 11:1

But my righteous one will live by faith. And if he shrinks back, I will not be pleased with him.” Hebrews 10:38

And without faith it is impossible to please God, because anyone who comes to him must believe that he exists and that he rewards those who earnestly seek him. Hebrews 11:6

“And whatever things you ask in prayer, believing, you will receive.” Matthew 21:22

For we walk by faith, not by sight. 2 Corinthians 5:7 (NKJV)

Then he touched their eyes and said, “According to your faith will it be done to you”; and their sight was restored. Jesus warned them sternly, “See that no one knows about this.” Matthew 9:29-30

We do not want you to become lazy, but to imitate those who through faith and patience inherit what has been promised. Hebrews 6:12

I beg you that when I come I may not have to be as bold as I expect to be toward some people who think that we live by the standards of this world. For though we live in the world, we do not wage war as the world does. The weapons we fight with are not the weapons of the world. On the contrary, they have divine power to demolish strongholds. We demolish arguments and every pretension that sets itself up against the knowledge of God, and we take captive every thought to make it obedient to Christ. 2 Corinthians 10:2-5

“Fear not, for I am with you; Be not dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you, Yes, I will help you, I will uphold you with My righteous right hand. Behold, all those who were incensed against you shall be ashamed and disgraced; They shall be as nothing, And those who strive with you shall perish. You shall seek them and not find them–Those who contended with you. Those who war against you Shall be as nothing, As a nonexistent thing. For I, the LORD your God, will hold your right hand, Saying to you, “Fear not, I will help you.” Isaiah 41:10-13

So do not throw away your confidence; it will be richly rewarded. You need to persevere so that when you have done the will of God, you will receive what he has promised. Hebrews 10:35-36

And whatever we ask we receive from Him, because we keep His commandments and do those things that are pleasing in His sight. 1 John 3:22

He replied, “Because you have so little faith. I tell you the truth, if you have faith as small as a mustard seed, you can say to this mountain, ‘Move from here to there’ and it will move. Nothing will be impossible for you.” Matthew 17:20

I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me. Philippians 4:13

For nothing is impossible with God.” Luke 1:37

But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness and self-control. Against such things there is no law. Galatians 5:22-23

I will return her vineyards to her and transform the Valley of Trouble into a gateway of hope. She will give herself to me there, as she did long ago when she was young, when I freed her from her captivity in Egypt. Hosea 2:15 (NLT)

He who searches the hearts knows what the mind of the Spirit is, because He intercedes for the saints according to the will of God. And we know that God causes all things to work together for good to those who love God, to those who are called according to His purpose. Romans 8:27-28 (NASB)

For I know the thoughts and plans that I have for you, says the Lord, thoughts and plans for welfare and peace and not for evil, to give you hope in your final outcome. Jeremiah 29:11 (AMP)

“Be still, and know that I am God; I will be exalted among the nations, I will be exalted in the earth.” Psalm 46:10

To man belong the plans of the heart, but from the LORD comes the reply of the tongue. Proverbs 16:1

As the rain and the snow come down from heaven, and do not return to it without watering the earth and making it bud and flourish, so that it yields seed for the sower and bread for the eater, so is my word that goes out from my mouth: It will not return to me empty, but will accomplish what I desire and achieve the purpose for which I sent it. Isaiah 55:10-11

And this you do with double guilt; you cover the altar of the Lord with tears [shed by your unoffending wives, divorced by you that you might take heathen wives], and with [your own] weeping and crying out because the Lord does not regard your offering any more or accept it with favor at your hand. Yet you ask, Why does He reject it? Because the Lord was witness [to the covenant made at your marriage] between you and the wife of your youth, against whom you have dealt treacherously and to whom you were faithless. Yet she is your companion and the wife of your covenant [made by your marriage vows]. Malachi 2:13-14 (AMP)


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 12, 2010)

A Prayer For Every Day”:

Dear Lord, You know better than anyone else that this is a difficult day for me, and for many others who are experiencing challenging times in their marriages, so I pray that I will feel Your love in a very special way. May I be rooted in Your love today, Lord, May I experience and feel the wonder and power of Your amazing grace and love. May this not be a day of sadness, but a day of rejoicing, because I KNOW You LOVE me, and YOU have ALL things that concern me and my family in the control of Your Almighty, loving hand.

Lord, I pray that on this day which might otherwise tend to be discouraging, that You will bring some special incident of hope and encouragement to me and every other man and woman standing for the restoration of their marriages. I know You care about me in every detail of my life, and I’ve often experienced that down to even the smallest of details, so bless me and my family with Your presence and encouragement today. Fill me with an extra measure of faith this day, Lord. Help me to keep my eyes on You and not on my circumstances. Help me enjoy the many things You bless me with every day of my life instead of dwelling on that one thing I don’t have or enjoy today. Show me how to express Your love by loving others, especially those who are not acting in love with me. Teach me to be more focused on the love I demonstrate and give to others today rather than concerning myself with how others may or may not love me. Show me how to walk in Your love this day that You might be glorified.

And Lord, please touch ________’s heart, who is not walking in right relationship with You today. It is the greatest desire of my heart that ________ will come to know You as her Lord and Savior, so I thank You for sending the power of Your Holy spirit to move in her life today in a most powerful and supernatural way and for bringing her to the saving knowledge of You, Lord Jesus. You came to set the captives free, but my wife now lives in bondage, so I come against all manner of sin, bondage, strongholds, deception, adultery, disobedience and disbelief in the name of Jesus Christ, from which I know Satan must flee. I cover my wife, ________, with the blood of the Lamb today and it is the word of my testimony that she WILL be saved and delivered, and that she WILL walk in right relationship with You, Lord. Please give me the strength, wisdom and grace to live in such a way that she will se You in me, Lord. I thank You that all of my interaction with her will glorify You and ask You to always remind me that every encounter I have with her will either lead her toward You or away from You.

Be Thou glorified in this day that You have made Lord; I will rejoice and be glad in it! And let Your love shine in and through me today! Amen.

*another prayer from the website  :reddancer: *


----------



## CoilyFields (Aug 13, 2010)

Heavenly Father,
The Lord who was, is, and is to cme. The all-sufficient God. From everlasting to everlasting. It is in YOU that we live, move, and have our being. You are our source. Let your divine GLory fill us, emptying us of ourselves and replacing these earthen vessels with YOUR excellancy.  Lord, please forgive our sins, those things we have done that were outside of your will. Create in us clean hearts and renew a right spirit within. We thank you for the privilage of being YOUR children and therefore having the right to come boldy yet humbly to your throne. To you be ALL glory dominion and Power, God! You have declared that no weapon forged against us will prosper and so we rest in your promise that every attack of the enemy against marriages and family will fail. You have allowed them in your good judgement and we bow to your authority in the matter, but we know what your word has declared and stand on your promise that ALL things work together for good for those that love you. And we know that we can trust in your promises. Let the trial work out the things that are not acceptable to you God. Let the attack increase our faith in you. Let it be used to develop character and experience, patience and love. I pray for yielding hearts in husbands and wives so that the trial works out what you have purposed for it to work out. For we know that you hate divorce but have allowed the attack to strengthen YOUR people for kingdom building. Give us the strength to fight as you have instructed us. Not with carnel weapons but by your word. Now by the authority transfered to me by the power and might of your Holy Spirit I speak life into every dead marriage, God, if you could raise lazarus from the dead SURELY you can raise dead marriages to life! If you can heal the sick, give sight to the blind SURELY you can heal the broken hearted! YOU hold the heart of the King in your hand, SURELY you can turn the hearts of Husbands and wives back to one another. You have declared that YOU make all things new and I ask you today to renew the heart of every husband and wife. ESTABLISH your word in them that it may take root, grow, and bear good fruit. I speak DEATH to Pride and self-righteousness. For they have no place in holy matrimony.  Lord God have YOUR way in every marriage, let YOUR will prevail. Draw with your Holy Spirit...let YOUR goodness bring about repentance. Let the words of my mouth and the meditation of my heart be acceptable in thy sight O Lord I Pray. Let all of our prayers be in accordance with your written and divine will.
Above all...Not my will, but YOUR will be done. In the everlasting name of JESUS I pray. Amen.


----------



## CoilyFields (Aug 13, 2010)

Lord God, I pray for every intercessor. You have told us that your HOly spirit will lead us and have therefore placed a burden on the hearts of your believers to pray for marriages and families.  You have shown in your word that you find it good and acceptable for others to stand in the gap. You have told us to bear the infirmities of the weak. I pray that you stetch all of us in our prayer life so that as we pray for others we grow in you. We know that as we dedicate ourselves to this mission, you will work all of our problems out because you said to seek your kingdom first and all the things we need would be added. Lord I pray that every intercessory hears you more and more clearly. THat every intercessory comes to you with a clean heart. That every intercessory becomes closer to you for having gone to war on their sisters and brothers behalf. I know that you will bless them for the seeds they are sowing. Lead them on how to pray and what to pray for. And everyone that desires to pray but feels inadequate, Lord you have promised that if we just pray, the HOly Ghost will make intercession for us transferring our right desire into acceptable requests. And God we thank you for the GREAT intercessor in Jesus who constantly makes intercession for us at your throne.
In the matchless name of Jesus I pray, Amen


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 13, 2010)

CoilyFields said:


> Lord God, I pray for every intercessor. You have told us that your HOly spirit will lead us and have therefore placed a burden on the hearts of your believers to pray for marriages and families.  You have shown in your word that you find it good and acceptable for others to stand in the gap. You have told us to bear the infirmities of the weak. I pray that you stetch all of us in our prayer life so that as we pray for others we grow in you. We know that as we dedicate ourselves to this mission, you will work all of our problems out because you said to seek your kingdom first and all the things we need would be added. Lord I pray that every intercessory hears you more and more clearly. THat every intercessory comes to you with a clean heart. That every intercessory becomes closer to you for having gone to war on their sisters and brothers behalf. I know that you will bless them for the seeds they are sowing. Lead them on how to pray and what to pray for. And everyone that desires to pray but feels inadequate, Lord you have promised that if we just pray, the HOly Ghost will make intercession for us transferring our right desire into acceptable requests. And God we thank you for the GREAT intercessor in Jesus who constantly makes intercession for us at your throne.
> In the matchless name of Jesus I pray, Amen



I touch and agree on both prayers.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd like to pray for clear communication and understanding love languages today!


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Aug 13, 2010)

Dear Lord,

  First and foremost I ask for the forgiveness of my sins, known and unknown. Thank you Lord for your mercy and kindness.  Thank you for the blessings you have bestowed upon me and the blessings You will continue to give.  I thank You for the favor You have given me  despite the fact that I don’t deserve it.

Lord please touch those that are in troubled marriages.  Guide them in the way they should go and use the troubles they are facing to bring them closer and strengthen their marriages.  

Touch those men and women who are out of work and are unable to provide for their families.  You said You would supply all of our needs and I am asking humbly that You would do so for all affected, but especially those who need to provide for their families.  Please use these difficult times these men and women are facing to bring glory to Your name.  Help them not to be discouraged and to turn away from You in despair.  Strengthen them in some new way each day in a way that they will know it can only be You.  

 Lord, I want to ask a special blessing for those who desire marriage and have not been able to see that come to fruition.  Lord if there is an obstacle in their path that must be removed or something they must do in preparation, please reveal that to them and help them to  gain understanding.   Lord, in giving them this revelation, I ask that You make it clear to them that it is from YOU.  Help them to discern between what is from You and what is not.  Please give them peace during their time of being single and fill any void they may feel due to a lack of male companionship.  But I also ask that You help them not lose sight of the importance of remaining true to YOU both during the time they are single and once they get married.  

In Jesus’ name, Amen.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 13, 2010)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Dear Lord,
> 
> First and foremost I ask for the forgiveness of my sins, known and unknown. Thank you Lord for your mercy and kindness.  Thank you for the blessings you have bestowed upon me and the blessings You will continue to give.  I thank You for the favor You have given me  despite the fact that I don’t deserve it.
> 
> ...



Beautiful. Very encompassing


----------



## MSee (Aug 13, 2010)

My goodness. Thank you ladies. My own marriage have come under attack and as I work with God to build it up I have been praying for other marriage Christian or not. 

Father thank you for answering my prayer for agreement and support. Forgive me where I have sinned and Father I forgive all who have wronged me. I pray that you intervene in marriages today and confound all the plans of the enemy. Help husbands and wives to see that they are not each others enemies and to work together to defend the honorable estate you have blessed them with. God help us to look to you and your word concerning marriage and be willing to challenge the lies of the devil, the lies of the world and the lies of our own flesh. Help us to see our own faults and our own value in the marriage before we tear down our spouses or try to drag from them what thay are not yet equipped to give. Father, help us to understand and accept that deep, fulfilling love You have for us, so that we may know how to love inturn.
Thank you Father, You are truly awesome. I praise You for what You are doing now. I love You Lord. May Your blessing be upon all those who join this thread. In Jesus name.


----------



## MSee (Aug 13, 2010)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Dear Lord,
> 
> First and foremost I ask for the forgiveness of my sins, known and unknown. Thank you Lord for your mercy and kindness. Thank you for the blessings you have bestowed upon me and the blessings You will continue to give. I thank You for the favor You have given me despite the fact that I don’t deserve it.
> 
> ...


 

Amen. Thank you Father.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 13, 2010)

Dear Heavenly Father, I honor, glorify and Exalt Your Name O Ancient of Days!!!  I pray You Forgive me of sins known n unknown.  Purify and remove fleshly motives in my heart. I pray for couples where communication is muddled and is in conflict, thus causing strife. I pray for the women who is hurt by their husband's lack of romantic gestures. I ask you in the Name of Yahshua that You bind demons of strife and miscommunication. But loose the spirits  clarity of peace, understanding, hearing and seeing and acting on love languages. May You Ruach Ha Kodesh be the third cord that holds them together. In Yahshua's Mighty Name I pray. Amein.


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 13, 2010)

MSee said:


> My goodness. Thank you ladies. My own marriage have come under attack and as I work with God to build it up I have been praying for other marriage Christian or not.
> 
> Father thank you for answering my prayer for agreement and support. Forgive me where I have sinned and Father I forgive all who have wronged me. I pray that you intervene in marriages today and confound all the plans of the enemy. *Help husbands and wives to see that they are not each others enemies and to work together to defend the honorable estate you have blessed them with. God help us to look to you and your word concerning marriage and be willing to challenge the lies of the devil, the lies of the world and the lies of our own flesh. Help us to see our own faults and our own value in the marriage before we tear down our spouses or try to drag from them what thay are not yet equipped to give.* Father, help us to understand and accept that deep, fulfilling love You have for us, so that we may know how to love inturn.
> Thank you Father, You are truly awesome. I praise You for what You are doing now. I love You Lord. May Your blessing be upon all those who join this thread. In Jesus name.



Yes Lord. This is great.


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Our Father, who art in heaven hallowed be thy Name, thy kingdom come, thy will be done, on earth as it is in heaven. Dear Lord I want to thank you for allowing me to live to see another day that you have created. Please forgive me for the sin that I have made that are known and unbeknownst to me. Please allow my heart to be tender to your voice so that I will be more obedient to you. My father, the spirit has moved me to pray for husbands and the type of people that they are allowing in their company. You have shown us time and time again that hanging around other people that are not seeking your face will cause us to divert off of our walk with you. The more time our men spend with the wrong people, the more they will follow the false ideas of the world. Please give our husbands the guidance and wisdom when it comes to choosing their friends. Please move them to be around other men who are god-fearing and honoring to their wives. Send them other men who are focused on doing your will and glorying you in their lives. Move our men to reject the false ideas of how marriage is suppose to be and have them turn to seek out guidance and wisdom from you, our mighty God.    

Thank you Lord for all of the beautiful ladies on this forum. Banish ALL the plans the enemy has in destroying any and all relationships. Bind married couples together and guide them in your grace and mercy. What god hath joined together, let no man put asunder. 

In Jesus' glorious and precious name I pray, Amen and Amen.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 14, 2010)

Thinks this starement from CoilyFields Need to be restated:CoilyFields   This is the truth! Because the enemy knows that Christian parents raise christian children...and he wants to make a mockery of the institution of marriage. He wants the church to look just like the world and to pervert what God has ordained.


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 15, 2010)

Dear Abba, 

Thank you for showing me grace and mercy, for guiding and protecting me during the stormy weather. I know that there are sins that I am continuously committing my God but please forgive me for them. Have patience with me, show me the correct way of living my life. My Lord, my King, you are not the author of confusion. Erase the deception out of our husband minds and give them clarity about their purpose in life and their responsibilities as a husband and as a man. Do not allow the past mistakes of the wives to alter the way the husband feels about her. Please allow the act of forgiveness to consume and dwell within the marriage. Prevent the negative forces from placing lies into the husband and or wife mind. Highlight the reason why the couples are together and make it known to the both of them. Don't allow the devil to alter what you revel to them. Place yourself in the center of their union and allow your wisdom to guide their marriage.

Bless all of the ladies that are in relationships, help them to have glorious relationship that will honor you. Lead them in the right path that will help them to become godly wives. Bless all of the ladies that are single and who are waiting to be married according to Your will. Have them to serve You diligently and to be still in this time of wait. 

Thank you Lord for all that you do, in Jesus name I pray. Amen and Amen.  


Ladies don't give up on God because He won't give up on you.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 16, 2010)

Abba Father,

I pray for those whose love languages are in conflict...where a woman desires for her husband to be more romantic and her husband desires to  have his wife respect him in all ways. May you touch each other's spirit to make things clear.
In Yahshua's name I pray AMEIN!!


----------



## CoilyFields (Aug 16, 2010)

Father God, in the name of Jesus,

You are the only wise God, the one who was is and is to come. there is none above you, none besides you. All glory and honor belong to you alone. PLease forgive me for the sins that I have committed against you in thought, deed, look, or feeling. 
Lord I pray that husbands and husbands-to-be stand in the authority and position that you have designed for them. God we know that the enemy is attacking the men especially because he know that if he has the head he has the whole family. Well Lord I pray that you rebuke the devourer! I pray that men of God walk in the ways that you have established. I pray that they chase after you...leading their families before your throne. God help them to recognize their position in you. Let obedience be URGENT to them, recognizing your mercy in giving us a chance to repent and walk in your ways. Lord I pray that you crown their heads with wisdom and that they recognize and follow the sound of your voice. Show them your goodness Lord, for your word says that it is the Goodness of God that brings us to repentance! Thank you for all of the work you are already doing behind the scenes. And Lord strengthen those who are standing in the gap...impress on their hearts what and how to pray. Increase all of our faith! Strengthen us to stand when all else fails! Give us hope even while those close to us have given up.  Lord God have your way in our lives. Show yourself strong in the lives of these holy men. For they ARE men of integrity, men of honor, men after your own heart. They are heirs to the kingdom! Remind them of the privilage and responsibility of claiming you as their God. And Lord I ask this on the basis of your goodness and mercy...not on what we have done or not done...but just becuase you love us and have declared your will for marriages. And Lord make ways in the wilderness and rivers inthe desert for those men who are troubled, jobless, and weary. Guide them Lord onto the right path. Let us, your creation...created in your image praise you with our lives. Striving to do ONLY those things that bring you glory in a world of darkness. Let the words of my mouth and the meditation of my heart be acceptable in your sight.

Above all...not my will, but YOUR will be done
In Jesus' Name I pray...Aman


----------



## Laela (Aug 16, 2010)

*powerful*....

I stand in Agreement...Amen.





CoilyFields said:


> Heavenly Father,
> The Lord who was, is, and is to cme. The all-sufficient God. From everlasting to everlasting. It is in YOU that we live, move, and have our being. You are our source. Let your divine GLory fill us, emptying us of ourselves and replacing these earthen vessels with YOUR excellancy.  Lord, please forgive our sins, those things we have done that were outside of your will. Create in us clean hearts and renew a right spirit within. We thank you for the privilage of being YOUR children and therefore having the right to come boldy yet humbly to your throne. To you be ALL glory dominion and Power, God! You have declared that no weapon forged against us will prosper and so we rest in your promise that every attack of the enemy against marriages and family will fail. You have allowed them in your good judgement and we bow to your authority in the matter, but we know what your word has declared and stand on your promise that ALL things work together for good for those that love you. And we know that we can trust in your promises. Let the trial work out the things that are not acceptable to you God. Let the attack increase our faith in you. Let it be used to develop character and experience, patience and love. I pray for yielding hearts in husbands and wives so that the trial works out what you have purposed for it to work out. For we know that you hate divorce but have allowed the attack to strengthen YOUR people for kingdom building. Give us the strength to fight as you have instructed us. Not with carnel weapons but by your word. Now by the authority transfered to me by the power and might of your Holy Spirit I speak life into every dead marriage, God, if you could raise lazarus from the dead SURELY you can raise dead marriages to life! If you can heal the sick, give sight to the blind SURELY you can heal the broken hearted! YOU hold the heart of the King in your hand, SURELY you can turn the hearts of Husbands and wives back to one another. You have declared that YOU make all things new and I ask you today to renew the heart of every husband and wife. ESTABLISH your word in them that it may take root, grow, and bear good fruit. I speak DEATH to Pride and self-righteousness. For they have no place in holy matrimony.  Lord God have YOUR way in every marriage, let YOUR will prevail. Draw with your Holy Spirit...let YOUR goodness bring about repentance. Let the words of my mouth and the meditation of my heart be acceptable in thy sight O Lord I Pray. Let all of our prayers be in accordance with your written and divine will.
> Above all...Not my will, but YOUR will be done. In the everlasting name of JESUS I pray. Amen.





CoilyFields said:


> Lord God, I pray for every intercessor. You have told us that your HOly spirit will lead us and have therefore placed a burden on the hearts of your believers to pray for marriages and families.  You have shown in your word that you find it good and acceptable for others to stand in the gap. You have told us to bear the infirmities of the weak. I pray that you stetch all of us in our prayer life so that as we pray for others we grow in you. We know that as we dedicate ourselves to this mission, you will work all of our problems out because you said to seek your kingdom first and all the things we need would be added. Lord I pray that every intercessory hears you more and more clearly. THat every intercessory comes to you with a clean heart. That every intercessory becomes closer to you for having gone to war on their sisters and brothers behalf. I know that you will bless them for the seeds they are sowing. Lead them on how to pray and what to pray for. And everyone that desires to pray but feels inadequate, Lord you have promised that if we just pray, the HOly Ghost will make intercession for us transferring our right desire into acceptable requests. And God we thank you for the GREAT intercessor in Jesus who constantly makes intercession for us at your throne.
> In the matchless name of Jesus I pray, Amen





CoilyFields said:


> Father God, in the name of Jesus,
> 
> You are the only wise God, the one who was is and is to come. there is none above you, none besides you. All glory and honor belong to you alone. PLease forgive me for the sins that I have committed against you in thought, deed, look, or feeling.
> Lord I pray that husbands and husbands-to-be stand in the authority and position that you have designed for them. God we know that the enemy is attacking the men especially because he know that if he has the head he has the whole family. Well Lord I pray that you rebuke the devourer! I pray that men of God walk in the ways that you have established. I pray that they chase after you...leading their families before your throne. God help them to recognize their position in you. Let obedience be URGENT to them, recognizing your mercy in giving us a chance to repent and walk in your ways. Lord I pray that you crown their heads with wisdom and that they recognize and follow the sound of your voice. Show them your goodness Lord, for your word says that it is the Goodness of God that brings us to repentance! Thank you for all of the work you are already doing behind the scenes. And Lord strengthen those who are standing in the gap...impress on their hearts what and how to pray. Increase all of our faith! Strengthen us to stand when all else fails! Give us hope even while those close to us have given up.  Lord God have your way in our lives. Show yourself strong in the lives of these holy men. For they ARE men of integrity, men of honor, men after your own heart. They are heirs to the kingdom! Remind them of the privilage and responsibility of claiming you as their God. And Lord I ask this on the basis of your goodness and mercy...not on what we have done or not done...but just becuase you love us and have declared your will for marriages. And Lord make ways in the wilderness and rivers inthe desert for those men who are troubled, jobless, and weary. Guide them Lord onto the right path. Let us, your creation...created in your image praise you with our lives. Striving to do ONLY those things that bring you glory in a world of darkness. Let the words of my mouth and the meditation of my heart be acceptable in your sight.
> ...


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 16, 2010)

Ladies you are going to be facing heavy resistance, keep the faith and run to the Lord.


----------



## Laela (Aug 17, 2010)

^^^ yes, and that's expected...no problema aqui.   Like my Mom tells the devil, _keep kicking_...

This link was posted by Nymphe on Sunday and I'll repost it here, because I find it to be a very powerful read:

http://www.biblebb.com/files/MAC/1829.htm by John McArthur

Those are guidelines but the Scriptural references are on point!

Ladies keep believing and receiving... I'm always praying for my marriage and those of other believers, esp those who are engaged and desire marriage but are facing daunting "statistics" and surrounded by non-believers of marriage. Please pray for our friend who is engaged and want to marry but is feeling "rushed" by his fiancee and is hesitant. I pray they come to terms on what concerns their situation but most important, I pray they turn to Our Father for all the answers and that if she's not in his life for the right reasons, that God reveal this all to him. I"m encouraging him along the way, so please keep Christian men like him in your prayers!


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 17, 2010)

WHAT do you think about the true love waits pledge? this is somethikng I intend to do....... this is between YHWH and you if you choose to do it. Look at my blog post "true Love waits" for more info


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 17, 2010)

My Heavenly Father,

You showed me enough grace and mercy to help guide me through another day. Thank you for having patience with me when I sinned against. I ask that you forgive me of my sins and that you continue to guide me on my walk to be more Christ-like. There is nothing I can do without you and I thank you for being in my life. Continue to bless these wonderful women and protect them under Your banner. Protect their marriage from the destruction that any man or spirit may try to impose on it. Lord, you ask of us to communicate with you often because it will draw us closer to you, open the lines of communication in these marriages so that these couples will draw closer to each other. You asked for men to love their wives and for the women to respect their husbands, show them how to properly communicate this idea effectively to each other. Move the couples to look to You for their strength during turbulent times, and to look to You for wisdom during times of confusion. Give us the patience to be still when you are waiting on Your instructions, and the agility to move when you command us to do so. In the end everything is done for the good of YOUR people, we thank you for the things that we have, and we praise you for the things that we don't have.   

In Jesus's name I pray, amen and amen.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 17, 2010)

IF I may take this  in a slightly diffrent direction tonight... 

Dear Heavenly Father,

You are wonderful, beautiful and hallowed. I come to You in the name of Yahshua Your Son who died for me and every other person on the planet. I am grateful to you.. please forgive my sins and inquinites. I come boldly to Your throne of grace Lord of Spirits  and ask that you touch every woman and man who are at a crossroads between choosing you and remaining sexually and spiritually pure and having to wait vs  doing what "Egypt" says and having sex. I pray that they make the powerful choice to walk in the fullness of you and abstain until you send a godly, no lies, no deception, no sorrow added mate or they have been given the gift of singleness. I pray for other women and myself who have HAD premarital sex. Comfort our spirit and  help us realize that we are not damaged and disgusting but because we CHOOSE to serve You, that You will work THAT out for Your glory. I pray for the women who have been raped and sexually abuse, I understand this pain all to well. SOme of us choose to run from relationship to relationship to cope with what happens. This doesn't work. I pray that we choose to run to YOU instead. I pray that You work healing in our hearts so that when we DO have the mate that You've given us....we can enjoy it without stain and pain and fear of past relationships and enjoy and treasure it fully. Please touch each of these women and men at the crossroads in the name of YAHSHUA inspire us to choose YOU despite what the world says in the name of YAHSHUA I bow down at Your throne and give thanks.

In Yahshua's name I pray..Amein


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 18, 2010)

There is something about praying in the morning that is just very beautiful.


----------



## CoilyFields (Aug 18, 2010)

My God...Let YOUR will be done...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ladies.  I hope this a place to put this.  I have a prayer request for my 2 bff and their marriages.  My 1 bff who will admit that she did not heed the Lord's voice and will for her life and married a man for convenience and what he "appeared" to be and not for who he really was.  Now my friend is in a battle with the sin she has committed and what the Lord wills for her and her marriage.  I pray she will stay in prayer and hear from the Lord what it is that he has for her and not just what she wants at this time.  That the Lord is the healer and provider of all things including the sinner and the religious righteous if they come to him with a humbled heart.  That his grace is sufficient and that we can do nothing to add to his mercy covering provided by Jesus Christ. I pray I can be a more loving sister of the faith and help guide her back to the Lord and his Word and not an inspirational speaker.

I pray for my other bff that is in a non-Christian marriage and that the  Lord would reveal himself to them if that is in his will.  That their marriage be full of the richness of the Lord and even more enjoyable with him as the center of it.  That all the children involved have a Godly perspective of life and would come to know Jesus as Lord and Savior when they are older.  That they are not influenced by the strife and bad habits seen in these household and  will grow into Christian men and women who fear the Lord.  

I pray that when the Lord deems it my time to be married that my relation with our Heavenly Father is strong enough to get me through every blow the enemy has to throw at me.  I pray I will wait and listen for the Lord to send a mate that is suitable for me and has what I truly need and not just what I want.  I pray I can be the proper helpmate that is what my future husband needs as well.  

Lord I bind all the naysayers, statistics, and worldly views of marriage in this country especially black marriages.  That you will strengthen your people to live a counter-cultural life that exalts and uplifts marriage, faithfulness, and family with Jesus as the anchoring piece.  Help all those who are in troubled marriages to run and cling to your cross and know that no trouble is to large for you.  That you can restore the lost, the forgotten, the sinners, if it is in your will for their lives.  That they should not hide in shame because there is no condemnation with you, but that through confession and repentance of their sins and trespasses all things can be renewed.  Lord I pray you will continue to protect your people and send extra prayers to those who are married and seeking marriage.  

I pray all these things in your Son Jesus Christ's name.  Amen, Amen, Amen


----------



## Laela (Aug 18, 2010)

I have to agree with that... yes... there is....




Abdijz said:


> There is something about praying in the morning that is just very beautiful.


----------



## Laela (Aug 18, 2010)

My prayer today is for the married Christian couples who are going through fire. I pray for deliverance from all naysayers sent to discourage them, that Our Father God repels them from those unions, and let those agents know their place. Whom God has brought together, let no man put asunder, for their union is anointed by Him. I pray for those who are desiring a fresh start and not a way out. I pray for those entertaining the thoughts of divorce a change of heart, a more compassionate perspective and the desire to not give up! As the grind comes, I pray that they see that Our Father is simply refining. Show them the signs that will help them give more of themselves and expect less of others, so that selfishness is melted away. With less self, there is more of God. I stand in agreement with those praying wives and praying husbands who are aware of this attack on marriage as an attack on the Image of God Himself. For He created Man in His Image, and Woman He created for Man as a help meet. Our God the Father is not mocked; God bless those who reverence marriage for what it was intended to be.

Amen


----------



## Do_Si_Dos (Aug 18, 2010)

Ladies eventhough I am not posting daily.  I am praying and agreeing with you for Christian marriages!  Be blessed and take care.


----------



## MSee (Aug 19, 2010)

*Ephesians 5:21-33 (New International Version)*



 21Submit to one another out of reverence for Christ. *Wives and Husbands *

 22Wives, submit to your husbands as to the Lord. 23For the husband is the head of the wife as Christ is the head of the church, his body, of which he is the Savior. 24Now as the church submits to Christ, so also wives should submit to their husbands in everything.  25Husbands, love your wives, just as Christ loved the church and gave himself up for her 26to make her holy, cleansing[a] her by the washing with water through the word, 27and to present her to himself as a radiant church, without stain or wrinkle or any other blemish, but holy and blameless. 28In this same way, husbands ought to love their wives as their own bodies. He who loves his wife loves himself. 29After all, no one ever hated his own body, but he feeds and cares for it, just as Christ does the church— 30for we are members of his body. 31"For this reason a man will leave his father and mother and be united to his wife, and the two will become one flesh."[b] 32This is a profound mystery—but I am talking about Christ and the church. 33However, each one of you also must love his wife as he loves himself, and the wife must respect her husband.

I have been converting this scripture into a prayer for my marriage for some weeks now. After praying though I focus on my part and let God have His way with my husband. I am seeing results. I've had to subject myself to some hard teachings to get to the point I'm at today. Sometimes the problems, attacks, craziness happened so frequently I would forget that there were good times. Don't fall prey to this. Get a vision of what you desire and write out some good memories if you have too. Then use them as 2 of your weapons when you feel like screaming the roof off.

 I remember crying out to God that I have no one to teach me the things I read in Titus 2:4-5. Sad to say as churchy as I was most of the marriages around me were in shambles and my Pastor at the time (a single much older lady) actually suggested to me that I may have married too early. Then she persisted in "needing" my husband especially in critical points of my life. All forgiven, but I noted it to say that if any of you find you are not getting the help you need from those around you, forgive them (they most likely know no better) and trust me when I say PRAYER WORKS. God answered my prayer, which was accompanied by searching (had to add some works to my faith) and I came upon a tough to swallow teaching website but I read what they had to say and got the book "Created to Be His Help Meet" and although my change was no overnight success it was definate and the lessons were what I needed. This may not be His way for you but keep praying, listening, searching. With God on your side, your attackers would wish they never knew you and your husband would start ogling you like a precious jewel he never knew he had 

Just thought I'd testify.


----------



## Laela (Aug 19, 2010)

http://cdmlive.creflodollarministries.org/

To anyone interested, tune in at 9PM TONIGHT if you can.... it's LIVE


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 19, 2010)

MSee thank you for the testimony, I am so happy for you. Laela thank you for the link, it was really nice to see how God has restored broken marriages.


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 19, 2010)

My Father, who is in heaven, hallowed be thy Name, thy kingdom come, thy will be done, on earth as it is in heaven. Dear Lord, I am not able to put Your greatness into words. I thank You for allowing me in Your presence. Please forgive me of the sins that I have committed. Thank you for answering my prays about the areas that I should pray about. Continue to give these ladies Your strength as You work on strengthen their marriages. Remind these couples of the great times that they have had with each other, and to not let the bad times be the center of their attention. Erase the confusion that they might have about their feelings for each other, and give them the patience to endure all of the hardship that comes with marriage. The commitment that was made on their wedding day was to be together for better or for worse. The worse days that are in marriages are used to preparation for the better days ahead. I thank You Lord for the bad days. It is because of them we are able to grow closer to You and to become stronger in our faith. You said that a man should love his wife and the wife should respect her husband, help these couples to understand the cycle of love and respect. Allow Your will to be done, and have their marriage glorify you.   

In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 20, 2010)

Time doesn't change people, the Holy Spirit does. Don't wait for time to go by in order for someone to change, call on the Holy Spirit to change people.


----------



## MSee (Aug 20, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> Time doesn't change people, the Holy Spirit does. Don't wait for time to go by in order for someone to change, call on the Holy Spirit to change people.


 
And let Him help you be still while you wait. I've learned that many negative situations can be quickly resolved if emotions are kept in check.

Father I thank you for what you are doing in this thread. You are so very awesome. Lord help us to accept your perfect love that we may know how to love others even those you have been so hurt by life that they don't even know their need for positive relationship with their spouses, or they are too scared to try. Father break down those walls created because of rejection, isolation and past hurts whether by spouses or other relationships. Let our hearts be tender, compassionate and forgiving. Lord teach us to balance mercy and judgement however, so that we may not stand in the way of you correcting the one we love. Thank you Father that even if we disobeyed and took the wrong road we can be made whole through repentance and obedience. Help us to be sensitive to your voice of correction that we may be quick to get back to you and enjoy the sweet fellowship that comes from knowing that you are near whatever the circumstance.

In Jesus name, Amen


----------



## Guitarhero (Aug 20, 2010)

I pray for marital partners to remain pure and undefiled in their bed and not to bring others into that sanctuary.  May they remain pure and holy and teach this to their children.  May they have developed and continue towards honoring human dignity.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 20, 2010)

Dear Abba,


I pray for those marriages for those marriages where infertility is a pervading issue that is causing strain. Thank You for dropping this in my Spirit, because I wouldn't have thought of this. I pray that the wives who are feeling the devesation of an empty womb, be comforted by Your Holy Spirit. Let thm know You are Shaddai,Rohi,Rophe and T'sidkenu. I pray for the husband that their spirit is healed as well. I pray that they know the words and actios to do for one another to ifnite healing in the marriage. I also pray that the spirit of strife using infertility is bound by the blood of Yahushua and cast into the abyss in Yahushua's name. I pray that they become One flesh again. May they search You again. Whatever plans You have regarding Children fulfill it and give them Your ununderstandable undeniable peace. In Yahshua's name I pray..Amein


----------



## CoilyFields (Aug 21, 2010)

Lord...Let YOUR will be done!


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 21, 2010)

Lord I thank you for the work that is being done in the lives/marriages of these beautiful ladies. Please guide our prayers so that we are able to be more of an assistance to them.

Amen.


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 22, 2010)

I pray that this will be helpful to someone. 

http://powertochange.com/experience/spiritual-growth/forgiveself/



> Forgive Yourself By Muriel Larson
> 
> As an instructor at a Christian writer’s conference, I was scheduled to spend half-hour advisory sessions with students who signed up to talk to me. But my appointment with Jennifer* turned out to be a personal counseling session!
> 
> ...


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 25, 2010)

Dear Heavenly Father,

Purify my heart and spirit! You are sooo Worthy to be praised! I pray for Christians in abusive marriage. In that they have a perogative to leave because the abuser has walked away from the faith. However I pray Your will prevails. That you touch and convict the heart of the abuser and the victim knows she/he can still trust You and that they're still loved by You! Heal these marriages all around in Yahshua's Name I pray. 

Amein!!


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 26, 2010)

1 Corinthians 13:4-10

"Love is patient, love is kind, it is not envious. Love does not brag, it is not puffed up. It is not rude, it is not self-serving, it is not easily angered or resentful. It is not glad about injustice, but rejoices in the truth. It bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things. Love never ends. But if there are prophecies, they will be set aside; if there are tongues, they will cease; if there is knowledge, it will be set aside. For we know in part, and we prophesy in part, but when perfection comes, the imperfect disappears."


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 27, 2010)

Ladies it has been over 14 days since we started interceding for marriages. How is it working out for everyone. Is there a certain area that you want people to pray over? 

Ladies we are half way though and I know there is a major blessing at the end of this, keep lifting others up in prayer. 

1 Thessalonians 5:16-18 (New American Standard Bible)

16 Rejoice always;
17 pray without ceasing;
18 in everything give thanks; for this is *God's will* for you in Christ Jesus.


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 29, 2010)

To all of my married couples, its not over until God says its over.


----------



## MSee (Aug 31, 2010)

I sense even more change than when I was praying on my own. Most significantly is the change in me. 

I am requesting prayer for something I've experienced and see happening at church. That is other Christian women trying to do a one-up-manship thing with other ladies husbands. I'm particularly peeved when it's another married woman flaunting and flirting with someone other than their husbands. In some cases it seems they are trying to make their husbands jealous in other cases it's as if they are trying to out do the man's wife as the most important woman in his life. Doing their deed and giving the wife the cross eye "did you see that" look. Or just those who always 'need' another woman's husband to do things for them. Unfortunately I missed a lot of red flags in the past because I assumed certain type of (church) women just don't have hidden motives. I was proven wrong, 'nough said.

Pray for husbands that they would be wise and not get ensnared by seduction. Pray for wives that they would be wise and guard their marriages (sometimes the men genuinely don't see what we see until too late). Pray that ladies who do such things would come to true repentance and also whatever insecurities that may drive them to do this may be dealt with.

I must add that I am a witness of the reverse of what I just wrote. I will never forget a 'high ranking church brother' trying to get me to feel sorry for him and be his 'friend' because he felt so lonely and dishing on his wife. I shut him down, tell him he needs to bless his wife, went home and told my husband right away. It so happened that few days before this incident I was being transparent with my husband and I told him I was feeling lonely.... coincidence??? The devil is real but he is a liar.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 31, 2010)

I notice changes In ME. I'm very much healing from pain. It's helped me be less selfish lol. I weed out  men a lot more.. I don't tolerate things.

My heart wants to see marriages healed even if I never get married.... I think I have a special place for marriages in my heart


----------



## Laela (Sep 1, 2010)

You're not alone with the selflessness, luthiengirlie.. lol Marriage has taught me A LOT about ME and how to be selfless. I've had that middle-child syndrome...you know, Me in the Middle  until I married.  I don't believe anyone gets into a perfect marriage, but rather marriage is what perfects the couple.  

Also ladies, please keep in your prayers young couples who are just starting their journeys, that God will send to those who don't have in their lives prayerful, Godly counselors who will encourage them to stick with it, come what may. I was moved by a young couple at our church who had testified that counseling unearthed little, practical things that had a major impact on the health of their marriage.  Not all problems are spiritual ones, sometimes, like with this couple, it's practical and something so simple, it's overlooked.

God bless


----------



## LovingLady (Sep 4, 2010)

Good Morning Ladies, :Rose:

I hope that all of you are doing great and that you are continuously praying for others. I pray that you feel the anointing of God over your marriage and in every other aspect of your life. I found these videos on marriage, I pray that they will help someone in their journey.  

[video=youtube;Y599H5io7h8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y599H5io7h8&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;0_s0SFKtN30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_s0SFKtN30&feature=related[/video]


----------



## luthiengirlie (Sep 7, 2010)

Dear Abba YHWH,

I pray for those in marriages when they marry too quickly and when they find out that the person wasn't all they said that they were and are thinking of divorcing due to regret. I pray you heal those marriages. I ask that You hold the spoise back from divorce and remind them that even this..you can grow things and heal things in Yahshua's name I pray..Amein


----------



## LovingLady (Sep 10, 2010)

God please give these women the faith of Abraham. Only one has to stand for their marriage in order for it to be possible.


----------



## LovingLady (Sep 12, 2010)

:woohoo:      :woohoo:​
Ladies I would like to thank everyone for participating in the 30 days of interceding for marriages. Even though we are not able to see it, lives were changed because of this. I pray that God remains the center of all of your marriages; look to Him for guidance and for strength. What the Lord has joined together, let no man put asunder.


Ephesians 5:22-33 (New International Version)

Wives and Husbands

22 Wives, submit to your husbands as to the Lord. 
23 For the husband is the head of the wife as Christ is the head of the church, his body, of which he is the Savior. 
24 Now as the church submits to Christ, so also wives should submit to their husbands in everything.

25 Husbands, love your wives, just as Christ loved the church and gave himself up for her 
26 to make her holy, cleansing[a] her by the washing with water through the word, 27 and to present her to himself as a radiant church, without stain or wrinkle or any other blemish, but holy and blameless. 
28 In this same way, husbands ought to love their wives as their own bodies. He who loves his wife loves himself. 
29 After all, no one ever hated his own body, but he feeds and cares for it, just as Christ does the church— 
30 for we are members of his body. 
31 "For this reason a man will leave his father and mother and be united to his wife, and the two will become one flesh." 
32 This is a profound mystery—but I am talking about Christ and the church. 
33 However, each one of you also must love his wife as he loves himself, and the wife must respect her husband.


Family Life - Troubled Marriage

Revive Our Hearts Topics

Proverbs 31.org

A Virtuous Woman

30 Days of Encouragement

:Rose: Stay blessed and happily married. :Rose:​


----------



## Lucie (Dec 20, 2010)

What a terrific thread! 

Father God, I thank you for being directed to this thread. The enemy has been attacking marriages and the family, placing doubt in your Word. There are many couples getting separated and divorced daily. Patience is running low and daily irritations are running high. Loved ones are advising couples to just get out of YOUR holy covenant and advising distressed couples to just move on! But I know that your Word says, "Therefore what God has joined together, let man not separate!" (Matthew 19:6) Please give hope, faith, and courage to the husbands and wives that are alone this Christmas season facing the threat of looming divorce. Your Word says, "I hate divorce, says the Lord God of Israel!" (Malachi 2:16) When you bring couples together you bring them together as ONE flesh! Marriage is an intense bond and is NOT something that should be torn apart. Divorce destroys what You make Father God! You have perfectly and sovereignly brought couples together yet more than 1/2 of Christian couples are choosing to dissolve their covenant with You. Father, I know that no situation is too hard for you. (Genesis 18:14) And that all things are possible for those that believe. I am believing for restored marriages, healing amongst heartbroken spouses, unconditional love where there were conditions placed. I thank you for favor and your blessings in Jesus name, AMEN!


----------



## luthiengirlie (Dec 20, 2010)

tHANKS FOR THE REMINDER.. i need to look things through as the Advesary is attacking my paren'ts marriage


----------

